
Facebook Campus Expansion by Gehry Partners - antr
http://www.ilikearchitecture.net/2012/08/facebook-campus-expansion-gehry-partners/
======
brianstorms
Good indicator that it's time to short the stock more.

~~~
xal
The fact that they are planning for the long term? It's interesting how we two
seem to get such different signals from the same news.

~~~
ableal
Search for C. Northcote Parkinson's wisdom on the fate of organizations who
build their dream headquarters. It's the chapter of the Parkinson's Law book
titled "Plans and Plants".

(Hint/spoiler: by the time the building is done, they are irrelevant.)

------
bronxbomber92
Why? Most of the buildings at facebook are empty. The campus as is can hold up
to 12,000 people; only 2000 work at their Menlo Park campus now.

------
squarecat
Sorry to see they're all being electromagnetically irradiated by those giant
power lines.

On the upside, they'll save tons of money by not having to hardwire any of
their fluorescent lamps...

------
jfb
Ah, hubris.

